# C&C Generals ZeroHour und Vista ?



## zettiii (1. März 2009)

Guten abend liebe Leute,
ich habe gerade mein C&C Die Zehn Jahre installiert.
Also eigentlich nur Generals und ZH, aber wenn ich jetzt ZH starten will, bleibt es bei dem blauen kleinen Startfenster hängen.
Weiß jemand Rat ?
Sys siehe sysprofil 
Danke schonmal 

mfG zettiii


----------



## zettiii (5. März 2009)

Kann mir denn niemand helfen ?


----------



## Bleipriester (9. März 2009)

Ich habe auch First Decade und bei mir läufts unter Vista.

Aber auch unter XP brauchts beim erstenmal unwarscheinlich lange zum Starten, da solletst du ein paar Minuten investieren, bevor Du den Task abwürgst.

Ansonsten gibts auch ein paar spezielle Patches für First Decade. Die haben mich aber alle nicht gekümmert, bis auf den der bei Alarmstufe Rot die Sowjet-Videos wieder herstellt. Die sind nämlich, bis auf das zur ersten Mission, weg.


----------



## zettiii (9. März 2009)

Hm okay, vielleicht hast du recht und ich war einfach nur zu ungeduldig 
Ma testen, aber danke schonmal


----------



## manf (11. März 2009)

Bei Vista war das Glaub ich so das du dir von nem XP Rechner den "Command & Conquer Zero Hour Data" Ordner rüberkopieren musst. Der fliegt irgendwo in den Eigenen Dateien rum. Da sind die ganzen Configs drin und bei Vista legt der den Ordner nicht von selbst an.

Das Problem hatte ich zumindest mal


----------



## Michse1000 (11. März 2009)

oder versuch mal, die options.ini aus   [FONT=&quot]Eigene Datein\Command&Conquer Stunde Null zu löschen. Bei mir hatte das geholfen
[/FONT]


----------



## Bucklew (11. März 2009)

Beim Starten seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr lange warten, das dauert beim ersten Mal ewig, warum auch immer.


----------



## zettiii (12. März 2009)

Hm ich war wohl einfach viel zu ungeduldig und hab das Game schon immer nach max. 10s abgewürgt.
Hat jetzt so 30-40s gedauert und es läuft.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Bleipriester (13. März 2009)

zettiii schrieb:


> Hm ich war wohl einfach viel zu ungeduldig und hab das Game schon immer nach max. 10s abgewürgt.
> Hat jetzt so 30-40s gedauert und es läuft.
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe


 
Dafür gibts doch Foren...


----------



## Sp33dfight3r (13. März 2009)

ha so ein problem hatte ich auch , aber unter windows xp .
Ich hab einfach die options.ini geändert und jetzt läufts ^^

gruß 
sp33di


----------



## Bleipriester (16. März 2009)

Sp33dfight3r schrieb:


> ha so ein problem hatte ich auch , aber unter windows xp .
> Ich hab einfach die options.ini geändert und jetzt läufts ^^
> 
> gruß
> sp33di



Ich kenn da noch ein weiteres, bösartiges Problem:

Da ich kein Internet habe, bringe ich meinen PC hin und wieder zum Kumpel, um hautpsächlich Battlefield 2 zu zocken. Aber Generäle darf auch nicht fehlen.
Ich spiele Generäle zu hause auf 1600*1200. Das kann der Monitor meines Kumpels nicht.
Folge: Weder Battlefield 2 (Ich spiele es mit 1280*1024@85hz, der andere Monitor schaft da aber nur 75hz) noch Generäle starten.
Generäle gibt die hinterhältige Meldung aus, DirectX sei nicht installiert. Da ahnt erstmal keiner, wo das Problem liegt. Stellt man dann in der entprechenden Datei die Auflöung auf ein, vom angeschlossnen Monitor unterstütztes, Maß ein, so läufts wieder fehlerfrei...


----------

